# Multi BLD questions



## RyanReese09 (Jun 21, 2010)

I didn't find anything via search, so don't yell

I was wondering, I use story memo for edges (assign letter to an edge peice / create story outa it)

corners..i use visual..mix and match..nothing real conclusive. anywho, I was wondreing, whats the best corner/edge memo for doing multi bld? what's the easiest to memo in your opinion? The story telling memo for edges is easy..so i'll probably stick with that..but corner?

The ONLY thing i found was this
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17790&page=2

but..that doesnt..help at all..


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 21, 2010)

also story telling for corners? If it's your best then use it I guess. I find story telling the easiest but that's because its the only one I've practiced for speed.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 21, 2010)

i have trouble with that because of corner orientation. do you have tips on that?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 21, 2010)

don't you just assign a letter to each piece? So wouldn't it be the same as edges?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 21, 2010)

well i never learned story telling for corners, how does that work? Considering there are 3x8 ..well ok 24 possible ccombinations. how does the letter system work there? I know the letter system for edges..just not corners. Quick youtube video showing it?

or i could make up my own system i guess..id like to know standard though


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 21, 2010)

Corner methods which combine orientation with permutation (i.e. Pochmann, BH or R2 rather than 3OP) are good to multibld. Just think of a logical lettering system yourself and make stories again. Obviously assign one letter to each of the 24 stickers. No real reason not to stick to the same memo method with corners and edges.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 21, 2010)

ah ok thanks. well ill just make up my own lettering system (if anyone knows hte standard lettering system for corners please do shout!

once again, thanks.


----------



## Kian (Jun 21, 2010)

I think you should just get very comfortable with normal 3x3 blind and then just see what works for you for multi afterward. It's the most organic way to go about it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 21, 2010)

ive come a long way since hte competition kian, i can actually bld solve with somewhat ease 

i have practiced cubing alot (times are showing because of it)

but yeah i think regular bld needs more practice..i want 90-95% completion rate.


----------



## blah (Jun 21, 2010)

Kian said:


> I think you should just get very comfortable with normal 3x3 blind and then just see what works for you for multi afterward. It's the most organic way to go about it.


I guess I'm not very eco-friendly then


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 21, 2010)

blah said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should just get very comfortable with normal 3x3 blind and then just see what works for you for multi afterward. It's the most organic way to go about it.
> ...



lol what does that even mean


----------

